# Queen plus Twin???



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

Has anyone done this? We have 3 in our queen right now and we're comfy, but adding a fourth will be tough. I really want to avoid having to buy a new king size bed, mattress, bedding, etc -- yikes. Can I get a twin bed and push it up against ours? How do I make sure it will be the same height? And is there something I can use to fill in the "crack?" Or to hold the two beds together?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

We have a queen and twin.

At first, we just used DD's crib with the drop-side removed against our bed. When she got mobile, we measured the depth (height? YKWIM) of our mattress and bought a twin the same depth. We put them on the floor side by side with the twin pushed into the corner. The queen is heavy enough that they don't slide around or move enough to leave a dangerous gap. When DD was smaller and I worried more about the gap, I used a king size fitted sheet that was tee-shirt material with LOTS of stretch to fit over both together so there was no crack.

I thought the queen/twin combo was the best investment because DD can take the twin with her when she moves out of our room and a queen is sure to fit in any room that we have (whereas a king may not fit into our next bedroom - wouldn't have in this house, for that matter...).

Sweet dreams!


----------



## teriodonnell (Sep 8, 2004)

This is exactly what we have done! We just bought the same brand and model mattress for the twin. Usually the price of a cushy twin is a little higher than the average kid's bed, but definitely a lot cheaper than a king.

We just put the two beds side by side. We have not had much trouble with slippage. We don't use anything special to keep them in place, but if you did have trouble you could try putting that foam mesh stuff (used to prevent futons from slipping off their frames) between the mattress and boxspring. We also use a toddler bed rail on the outside of the twin bed.

My son has been sleeping peacefully for about six solid hours in the twin bed for the past couple of weeks. When he wakes up to nurse, I just lay at the edge of the queen while he's at the edge of the twin. He usually rolls back over to sleep, but sometimes "straddles the line". Again, never a problem.

I really like this set-up as it keeps ds at arms reach. He can nurse and snuggle all he wants, but at the same time, he's getting used to being in his "own bed".

BTW when ds was nursing more frequently at night, DH slept in the twin - another good reason to spend a few extra bucks on a nice one!

Good Luck,

Teri


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

We have a queen & a twin on the floor. Twin is pushed into the corner & queen keeps it in place, no slippage. Our mattresses are not exactly the same height, I didn't even think about measuring when we bought the twin, but it's only about 1/4" difference and it isn't a problem. The extra space is so worth it!!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I think I really want to do this.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

We've had a queen and twin on the floor for about five years and it works great. Since we have hardwood floors, I put a non-skid yoga mat underneath to minimize sliding.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that this is working for a bunch of folks! DH and I have a queen sized bed that is not big enough for the two of us (we're both pretty active sleepers with long limbs!) much less a baby . . . we've been considering this arrangement since we also have a twin mattress and box spring.

There IS a sort of thing that they sell to cover the gap in a bed--I think you can get it at Bed, Bath and Beyond--it's sort of a firm foam T that fits in/on top of the crack in a bed. I think they specifically market it to make two twin beds into a king, so you can put a king sized sheet over it. I'll post later if I can find a link . . . .


----------



## logansmom528 (Jan 19, 2004)

We have had this set up for a while. I never thought about our mattresses being the same height, I was more concerned making our beds the same height in general, thinking bed frames here. I ended up buying 2 hollywood bed frames and everything works out perfectly. All I did for the crack was put a pillow laying over the crack a few inches down from the top of the bed. It is an extra pillow if need be, and it stops ds from rolling onto my bed. He is a wild sleeper. I pused his bed up against the wall with mine next to it. He sleeps in his bed all night and crawls into mine about 5 am wanting to nurse. Then he sleeps the rest of the am in my bed while I take a shower and such!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

We do this also. We have the box spring/mattress directly on the floor, and I don't notice much of a height difference. You mamas`of one child are doing the smart thing- we didn't make the switch until after child #3 arrived. We quickly discovered that a queen sized bed is too small for 5 people!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

We have twin/queen/twin. DS 8 in twin, DH & I in queen & DD 3 in last twin. Works awsome! No slipage because it fits snug wall to wall, lol. No space for it to slip. We have ours on the box spring on the floor. Thiers are on our food storage buckets. VEry small height difference in DS bed only. DD 5 has her own room. No one wants to share with her, lol. She jumps on you after you are asleep to wake you up.


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

We have a queen and a twin and the mattresses are on the floor. (I have pretty much always had a mattress on the floor, anyway, since I left home, and it bothers the heck out of my mother, but for some reason I'm more comfortable that way.)


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes, this is exactly what we did for a long time! We bought a twin Xlong - which is the same length as queen (regular twins are 4 inches shorter I believe). We avoided the gap issue by pushing the two together, but sleeping on them sideways, so our heads and bodies were on the queen, but our feet were on the twin. The baby slept between us on the queen, nowhere near the gap. Maybe with an older child this might be an issue, dunno. When DD got older, I created a multilevel bed with the Queen and the twin by putting hte Queen on a boxspring and the twin on the floor, squshing the twin between the queen and the wall - DD slept on the twin, and I could go down and nurse her but then move up to the queen and enjoy my pillows and blankets (I was craving my space at that point)

We later got a King, moved the queen the guest bed and stored the twin, but now that #2 is on the way, we've put the twin next to the king for DD to sleep on. So far we've been really happy with that move!


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo*
We avoided the gap issue by pushing the two together, but sleeping on them sideways, so our heads and bodies were on the queen, but our feet were on the twin.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo*
When DD got older, I created a multilevel bed with the Queen and the twin by putting hte Queen on a boxspring and the twin on the floor, squshing the twin between the queen and the wall - DD slept on the twin, and I could go down and nurse her but then move up to the queen and enjoy my pillows and blankets (I was craving my space at that point)

These are two great ideas I've never thought of before!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VBMama*
These are two great ideas I've never thought of before!

I think because we don't own any real bedroom furniture we felt a lot less tied to the traditional way of setting up the room and thought creatively







I was also inspired by an AP playgroup leader who said at a meeting once 'sometimes I think it would be cool if we just had a sleep room that was wall to wall mattress' - when we first moved into our house we were working on the master bedroom so we slept in one of the smaller bedrooms with this configuration and we almost achieved that goal! :LOL


----------



## MamaFae (Sep 24, 2004)

We've had this configuration since DS#1 started crawling at around 7 months. I never worred about the height difference (about 4 inches) because if he rolled it would be from soft bed to soft bed! Also I liked that the mulitlevel created a distinction between our bed and his bed, so he could start to learn that he had a place of his own for naps. We also have the twin sandwiched between the queen and the wall so there is no gap.

With DS#2 I would sleep in the twin most of the night when he was a baby and nurse him as needed while DH and DS#1 were in the queen. We moved DS#1 into his own room after he weaned at around 25-26 months, and DH moved in there too at first to help the transition (we put a double bed in there). Now DS#1 is in the double in his own room, DS#2 in the twin, and DH and I are in the queen. With DD on the way come late May we are going to move the twin into DS#1's room and create a sibling bed in the same manner as the family bed we started out with. Then we will use the crib as a side car to our queen for the baby.

HTH,
N~


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's that product Kavita was talking about: http://www.esleepshop.com/create-a-king.htm This is such a great idea. I like to think that I would have thought of this already if we were getting better sleep over here. :LOL


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightymoo*
Yes, this is exactly what we did for a long time! We bought a twin Xlong - which is the same length as queen (regular twins are 4 inches shorter I believe). We avoided the gap issue by pushing the two together, but sleeping on them sideways, so our heads and bodies were on the queen, but our feet were on the twin.

this is what we do.


----------

